# Qiyi Qiyi S easy mods



## GAN 356 X (Sep 29, 2019)

I was wondering if there were any easy mods to do on the Qiyi Qidi S 2x2. If there is not I will probably sell it to a non-cuber


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 29, 2019)

I saw someone use it as their main at nationals a few weeks back. He got amazing times with it. I don't know how.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 29, 2019)

Haha I sold mine for double the price I bought it at.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 29, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Haha I sold mine for double the price I bought it at.


I am considering doing that but I do like having an extra 2x2 to take out or to teach people with


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 29, 2019)

Is it possible to sand away the frosted texture?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 27, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is it possible to sand away the frosted texture?


at least you got frosted, i got mine from some website and i got stickerless but i got the jelly instead then there was a comp soon so i couldn't get legal 2x2 and couldn't do it.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 27, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> at least you got frosted, i got mine from some website and i got stickerless but i got the jelly instead then there was a comp soon so i couldn't get legal 2x2 and couldn't do it.


If something like that happens you can just try to borrow someone else’s cube. (also great job bumping a 4-month old post)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 27, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is it possible to sand away the frosted texture?


I mean, people say the frosting on the Gan XS wears off, maybe the same thing happens to the Qiyi Qidi S ?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I mean, people say the frosting on the Gan XS wears off, maybe the same thing happens to the Qiyi Qidi S ?


I am using it for putting letters on it for learning 2 blind now anyway.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I am using it for putting letters on it for learning 2 blind now anyway.



Don't ruin a cube by putting letters on it. You don't need to write letters, the scheme is very simple if you use OP


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

i


ProStar said:


> Don't ruin a cube by putting letters on it. You don't need to write letters, the scheme is very simple if you use OP


I am using sticky notes. Its very cheap anyway, and I honestly don't really care about it


----------

